
Ask HN: How to write the perfect creative brief? - kinnth
I have been working with creative people for around a year now and I am often asking them to create items for me.  These can range from imagery, to video, to UI designs all the way upto game designs (I work in the game industry.<p>I wondered if anyone else had any decent resources, articles or standard practices to writing good creative briefs that get the best results from a range of people?
======
kinnth
I'll start and let you know what I currently use.

1\. I map out on paper my ideas, I either write a spider diagram of words or I
try to story board with simple line drawings.

2\. I then either use these directly and talk my ideas through with the
artist. If they are on board and understand then that it.

3\. Say the feature needs more logic or is not fully defined I start a google
doc, where I take a picture on my iPhone of the art and then I use each slide
to talk about one aspect of the design.

4\. I then open the doc up to other product or management people who
contribute.

5\. When we are all happy I invite the artists.

This works OK, but I feel it could be better? Any tips.

